# Compatibilité coques pour ipod touch 1G



## ange (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une coque (ou un étui de protection) pour ipod touch 1G. 
Y a t il compatibilité des coques de 2G/3G vers l'ipod 1G ???

(le problème est que l'ipod touch 1G était appelé simplement ipod touch et si on ne cherche qu'avec ce mot clef, on trouve les coques de tous les ipod touch quelque soit leur génération !)

Et sinon, tant que j'y suis, si vous savez où trouver des coques/étui pour ipod touch 1ere generation, je suis preneur

merci,

Ange


----------

